# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] lg r510

## Liaskas774

Καλησπέρα,

Το εν λόγο laptop παρουσιάζει σχεδόν παρόμοια συμπτώματα όπως και τα toshiba που έχουν θέμα με τον nec tokin. Σε κανονική εκκίνηση παγώνει,με παροχή ρεύματος και απο την πρίζα αλλά και απο την μπαταρία αλλά όχι και σε safe mode.Μου το έφεραν γιατι δεν φόρτωνε τα windows, έβαλα άλλο σκληρό πάλι τα ίδια.Περνάω τα windows 7 64 bit. Με το cd live linux δε μου κόλλησε, τα έβαλα για να πάρω τα αρχεία από μέσα.
Μήπως έχει κάποιος κάτι να μου προτείνει!!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## age80

δοκιμασε οταν εισαι σε safe mode να μπεις στην διαχειριση συσκευων(device manager) και να απενεργοποιησεις ολους τους πυρηνες του επεξεργαστη
κανε επανεκκινηση, bootαρε κανονικα και δες αν σου κανει παλι κολπα

----------

Liaskas774 (06-03-15)

----------


## Liaskas774

Οκ ευχαριστώ, προς το παρών του περνάω τα windows 7 32 bit μήπως χτυπάει κάποιος driver.

----------


## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλημέρα σου φίλε Δημήτρη! :Biggrin: 
*1)* 


> ....Σε κανονική εκκίνηση παγώνει,........ αλλά όχι  και σε safe mode.....


 Ήδη αυτή η πληροφορία (γίνεται εκκίνηση από Safe Mode) σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει είτε προβληματική συσκευή (drive), είτε προβληματικός οδηγός (driver) της συσκευής. ....Γενικά ασυμφωνία/εμπλοκή/αντίθεση (conflict) συσκευής-οδηγού.
Κύριοι ύποπτοι είναι οι οδηγοί κάρτας γραφικών (chipάκι on-board), ή/και της κάρτας ήχου (επίσης chipάκι on-board).........Αν υπάρχει κάρτα ήχου!!!
*2)* 


> ....Μου το έφεραν γιατι δεν φόρτωνε τα windows.....


Ποιά Windows;;;;; (Με όσο γίνεται περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες! Π.χ. Windows 7 Premium Ελληνικά 32bit Service Pack 1) Αν (ακόμα και από Safe Mode) πας στο εικονίδιο "My Computer" (Υπολογιστής) στις "properties" (ιδιότητες), αμέσως θα σου εμφανιστεί μία οθόνη, όπου θα καταγράφεται -κάπου- ο τύπος των Windows σου. Αν γράφει απλώς Windows 7 (ίσως και Service Pack1) σημαίνει ότι είναι έκδοση "HOME". Οι υπόλοιπες (Professional, Premium κλπ) αναφέρονται!!!!
Επίσης θα καταλάβεις το "Ελληνικά, Αγγλικά, κλπ" από την ίδια τη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν... Δηλαδή αν αναφέρεται "Υπολογιστής" και "ιδιότητες", αντί για "My computer" και "properties", μιλάμε για Ελληνική Έκδοση (αντί για Αγγλική)
*3)* 


> ......Περνάω τα windows 7 64 bit......


Εδώ δεν μας έγραψες τι αποτέλεσμα είχες!
*!!!!!!*Έχε κατά νου, ότι τα 64bitα Windows (XP και πέρα) *δεν έχουν ίδιους drivers* με αυτούς των 32bitων εκδόσεών τους*!!!*
*4)* Τι Windows είχε 'επάνω' του το μηχάνημα, όταν σου το έφεραν; (Αναλυτικά και πάλι)

Υποψιάζομαι προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης επιδόσεων μνήμης (64bitες εκδόσεις) ώστε να χρησιμοποιηθεί το μηχάνημα ως 'τρελλή παιχνιδομηχανή'.  Ενώ λειτουργούσε άψογα με κάποια 32bitη έκδοση, έγινε προσπάθεια να 'περαστεί' κάποια 64bitη με αποτέλεσμα να 'κλωτσήσει' η κάρτα γραφικών (ή/και ήχου) => πάγωμα των Windows.

Δοκίμασε, από Safe Mode, να 'κατεβάσεις' τις απαιτήσεις σε επιδόσεις (ανάλυση, χρώματα, κλπ) από την κάρτα γραφικών (κατ' αρχάς στη βασικότερη τοποθέτηση). Μετά άρχισε να ανεβάζεις σταδιακά τις επιδόσεις και δες που θα 'κλωτσήσει' πάλι. :Wink:  Κάνεις ένα 'κλικ' πίσω στις επιδόσεις, και όλα -πάλι- ΟΚ.
Αν 'μουτρώσει' ο χρήστης, επειδή δεν του κάθεται η φτηνή-'τρελλή' παιχνιδομηχανή, πες του, με τα χαιρετίσματά μου, αυτό που λέω κι εγώ σε διάφορους: "Κι εγώ θέλω την Claudia Schiffer αλλά, κι εμένα, δεν μου κάθεται..." :Rolleyes:

----------

Liaskas774 (07-03-15)

----------


## Liaskas774

Καλημέρα,
Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω  και τον Γιώργο για τον χρόνο που διέθεσε για την απάντηση.
Πέρασα τα Windows 7 profesional 32bit και το μηχάνημα δεν ξανακόλλησε.Είχα περάσει τα profesional 64bit, λογικά θέμα των drivers ήταν!

----------

